# Alternative Mite Treatment



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if this would be ok for hedgehogs?

http://www.petco.com/product/105902/Zoo ... SiteSearch

It says that it is non-toxic and comes in a spray so it is easy to apply.

I don't know for sure that Zeke has mites, but he is scratching like crazy, so I want to go ahead and treat him just in case. This product would be easier for me to get since my vet will not allow me to buy the Revolution because she didn't "see any mites".


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Or possibly this one:

http://www.petco.com/product/102342/8-i ... SiteSearch

It says for birds, but other people have used it on mice. I'm just not sure about Hedgehogs...


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly, if it were me I would just order the Revolution online anyway. I wouldn't trust any other product. The ones you linked might work, but Im not familar with them so I have no idea if they would work, or cause adverse side effects.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you know where I could get some? All of the sites I have found require a prescription....


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Insist on Revolution with your vet. I would be so hesitant of other products due to possible toxicity.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Those natural treatments might contain tea tree oil wich is toxic for hedgehog. I'd go with the safe bet of Revolution, your vet should have that, I would be hesitant to get meds online anyway, there's lot of chance it's not what you paid for.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Other options are too risky. Those sprays really aren't safe for rodents either. Just go insist on buying from your vet or go to another vet. Another vet though there would a whole another exam fee.

BTW, what did your vet believe to be wrong?


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the test results for his bladder issue. As for the scratching, she said not to worry about it and to just put neosporin on the sores. She looked at a few of his quills under the microscope and didn't see any mites, just skin flakes. But I would rather treat him, just in case. I don't want the mites to spread to my other babies.

I'm going to call today for the results, so I will ask about getting the Revolution stuff for him.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

I took him back to the vet today and they treated him for mites. I have to go back in 2 weeks for a progress check, but he should be good now.

They also gave me some antibiotics to give to him for his bladder infection & UTI. Poor little guy was in bad shape, but we are getting him better now.

As for the constipation, eating more = pooping more, so I think we are good now. He ate a LOT of food last night, and pooped quite a bit at the vet this afternoon. I think we have solved the constipation... :lol:


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad to read he is on the track to a recovery. Please keep us all updated on him!

Poor fella had a lot going on .


----------

